# Rootz wiki forum app eating a lot of battery



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone else is encountering significant battery drain when using the forum app like I am? I left it running in the background after looking at a pic and was surprised at how quickly my battery dropped after just a few hours.

For reference I'm on liquid rom and normally have about 70% battery at the same time on any other day.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

That's photoshopped, right?
Also, this belongs in general

Can you delete bat-stats and see if you get the same results on next life-cycle


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Not photoshopped at all, just had to crop it for the forum app to allow me to attach it. I wiped my battery stats when I first started using liquid a week ago. And sorry for posting in the wrong forum I use a DX so I thought this was the appropriate place, if a mod could please move this.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, that's wild that a forum app could even do that.
I'd also like to see the cause of this bug.

I just talked to synik4l(supermod) post will be dealt with

are you subscribed to a lot of threads or anything like that?


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Only subscribed to like 2 or 3 threads lol.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

are all of the apps settings still default?


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, I just installed it yesterday and touched nothing.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to android apps.


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a full screenshot later in the day. I've been killing the app via the long press back kill feature every time I exit.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Very strange to me. Seems like it shouldn't get anything over 10% imo


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> Here's a full screenshot later in the day. I've been killing the app via the long press back kill feature every time I exit.


My usage is nothing like this. Have you tried redownloading/installing?


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

I just did, I'll see what the usage is like tomorrow.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe you just use it a lot? lol


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha I didn't yesterday, used it for like an hour total.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm...still would think that using that app for an hour would run the battery atleast alil bit. but also do u have push notifications on?


----------

